
Microsoft Admits Normal Windows 10 Users Are 'Testing' Unstable Updates - mediumdeviation
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2018/12/12/microsoft-admits-normal-windows-10-users-are-testing-unstable-updates/
======
gcb0
just like being a Google suit user.

